# Every White Dwarf from June 1987 - October 2007!



## pcxad5 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am looking to sell my collection of White Dwarfs, from issue 90 to 334, and issue 80. I have listed them for sale on Ebay, but you are welcome to contact me at [email protected] to make an offer, or to ask for more info. I also have the first ever issue of white dwarf, which I may be willing to include if the price is right. Ideally you would collect them from cambridge, however I am willing to deliver them a short distance myself or dispact via DHL (somewhere between £40 and £80).


----------

